# Correct EKG Billing



## katrinawestley (May 14, 2014)

Hi All,
I need some feedback on the correct coding for EKG's...  We have always billed our EKG's with the DOS vs the interp date.  Correct or Incorrect?


----------



## jwhite2637 (May 28, 2014)

should use interp date.


----------



## morganingle (Jul 18, 2014)

date of service


----------



## amym (Jul 24, 2014)

Always the date of service per Medicare guidelines.


----------



## Dialmam (Jul 29, 2014)

We also bill with DOS


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jul 29, 2014)

From our contractor (NGS):

*CMS did publish guidance in 2009 that mandated the service be billed with a date of service that was the actual calendar date that the interpretation was performed. This instruction was released in CR6375 and became effective January 4, 2010. However, this instruction was rescinded and negated by CMS on February 5, 2010. Since there is no policy, regulation, or other mandate from CMS stating a definitive stance on this issue, National Government Services has and will continue to follow its standard of leaving which date of service is billed for the professional component up to the provider. For additional information on date of service submission in general, please also refer to the **CMS Internet-Only Manual (IOM) Publication 100-04, Medicare Claims Processing Manual, Chapter 26, Section 10.4**






 (600 KB) under the Item 24A instructions. *


In order to not confuse ourselves we left the process the same as before the rescinding of this CR; we continue to bill for Date of Read.


----------

